#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  إجابات تبحث عن سائل..الموضوع الحاصل على فضية حورس 2010

## فاضــل

[IMG]<img src="http://www.loly-ho.com/data/media/3/KHETM44--2010.gif" alt="" border="0">[/IMG]
أعزائي

حوار دار بيني و بين نفسي أولا .. ثم دار بيني و بين أحبة لي يهمهم ما يهمني و يشغلهم ما يشغلني .. و الحوار كان محوره حال أمتنا و ما هي عليه الآن 

و تبادر إلى الذهن الكثير من الأسئلة !!

أين الخطأ ؟

و ما أسبابه ؟

و كيف السبيل؟

أسئلة سئلتها لنفسي .. و حاولت الإجابة .. فكانت هذه محاولتي

أولا: أين الخطأ ؟

و هو السؤال الأول و الأوجب 

هل الخطأ فينا نحن ؟ جينيا وتشريحيا و تركيبيا !!!! 
هل الخطأ في معتقداتنا؟
هل الخطأ في أعدائنا؟

سلسلة طويلة من التساؤلات تحتمل الإجابة بنعم أو لا و أحيانا بكليهما 

- و لنبدأ بالإجابة على التساؤل الأول !!!! هل الخطأ فينا جينيا و تشريحيا ؟؟
أقول بملء فمي لا .............. فجينيا و تشريحيا نحن من سلالة عرفت العلم و شربت من الوعي و تحلمت بالأخلاق فلا يستطيع أي منكر أن ينكر ذلك و قبل أن يبتدرني أحد المنهزمين نفسيا بالقول (كفى حديثا عن الماضي) أقول على أي أساس تنظر إلى المستقبل إن لم يكن لك تاريخ تقيس عليه و تحدد أين كنت و أين تريد أن تكون و تاريخنا مليء بما يبعث على التفاؤل لمن أراد أن ينزع الغشاوة عن عينه و هذا ليس من باب التغني بأمجاد الماضى و الوقوف على أبواب الذكرى مكتفين بذلك و لكن من باب بعث و إيقاظ موات الأمل في نفوس كل من يريد مكانا له تحت الشمس, أما من يريد أن يظل في غياهب الموت سادرا فلا يكلف نفسه عناء النظر.
و تذكروا جيدا أنه ليس من قبيل الصدفة أن تظل القيادة و السيادة لأمتنا لقرون طويلة مالم تكن لها أهلية القيادة و يندر أن تجد في التاريخ الطويل أمة عاشت ردحا من الزمن طويلا مثلما عاشت أمتنا.

- هل الخطأ في معتقداتنا ؟ 
هنا نكون قد بدأنا في تحسس الجرح و تشخيص المرض !!!!!!
و الإجابة بكل ثقة ..... نعم و لكن كيف ؟

لفترة طويلة من الزمن تكالبت على الأمة عوامل عديدة داخلية و خارجية عملت بكل قوة و تصميم و تحدي على إفراغ هذه الأمة من أقوى أسباب رفعتها و أرسخ أسباب استدامتها و علوها...... أتدرون ما هى؟

إنها إرادة الفعل................ نعم انها إرادة الفعل

فلم تكن مشكلتنا أبدا هي ماذا نفعل و لكن كانت كيف نفعل

دعونا فقط نعرج من بعيد على أسباب إفراغ الأمة من إرادة الفعل تجنبا للدخول في عش الدبابير و صونا للنقاش من الإنعطاف إلى تفريعات جانبية:

1- التمكين للحكام .... و ذلك بعد أن تحول الحكم من تكليف إلى تشريف و من مغرم إلى مغنم.

2- مكر الأعداء...... و ذلك لأن الأعداء يعرفون أكثر من غيرهم أن عوامل السيادة والتفوق مكفولة لهذة الأمة (طالما تمسكت بها الأمة) لذا وجب نزع هذه العوامل و إفراغها. و أيضا حقدا و حسدا منهم و ليس هنا مجال التفصيل في ذلك (ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواءا).

3- الرضوخ للأمر الواقع من قبل العامة نتيجة للكبت و القهر و انقطاع الأمل و الأستسلام لمنطق " و ماذا بيدي أن أفعل".

و لا يفوتكم هنا ملاحظة الإتفاق في الغاية ( و أحيانا الوسيلة) بين الطرفين الأول و الثاني.

أمثلة للوسائل التي تم استخدامها للوصول إلى هذا الهدف:

تغليب مادة " دعا .. يدعو" على مادة "أعد .. يعد" أي الإكتفاء بالدعاء دون إعداد العدة.

تغليب مادة "اسمعوا و أطيعوا و لو تأمر عليكم عبد حبشي" و إغفال مادة "أطيعوني ما أطعت الله فيكم فإن عصيته فلا طاعة لي عليكم".

تطبيق قاعدة "أخف الضررين" في كل ما يتعلق بالخروج على الظلم و كأنه لا بد للخيار أن يكون دائما و أبدا بين "ضررين".

الحرب الشعواء و التضييق و الملاحقة لكل من تسول له نفسه إيقاظ رغبة الفعل في الناس و من هنا لا يفوتكم ملاحظة ترك ساحة الدعوة مفتوحة لكل من هب و دب و لكن التصدي بكل حزم و بلا أدني هوادة مع من لديهم القدرة على التأثير و بشكل أخص من يملكون قدرة تحويل هذا الـتاثير إلى "تغيير" و الأمثلة أمامكم واضحة لكل ذي عين.

هل الخطأ في أعدائنا؟

ربما يحسن إعادة صياغة السؤال إلى الآتي .. هل لأعدائنا دور في الأزمة؟

بالتأكيد نعم .. و دور كبير لا يقل أهمية عن دورنا فيها و ليس ذلك مبررا لأن نركن عليه على أنه السبب الوحيد للأزمة و لكنه دور فاعل و نشط و محسوب و مخطط و من ينكره فكأنما ينكر وجود الشمس في الظهيرة. 
و أعداؤنا لهم باع طويل في العداء و بال طويل في المكر و مما يزيد عداءهم لنا صعوبة أنهم ليس لديهم أخلاق في العداوة و ليس لديهم نهاية ينتهون عندها إلا بمحو هذه الأمة من الوجود ( قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم و ما تخفي صدورهم أكبر).

إذا أين الطريق؟

و بصياغة أخرى هل التغيير حتمي؟؟

نعم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لكن كيف؟

ربما يجدر بي هنا أوضح ما ورد في بداية طرح الموضوع من حتمية التغيير و التغيير هنا يكون بإحدى طريقتين:

الطريقة الأولى : "إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا مابأنفسهم" صدقت ربنا و تعاليت 
فما هدف التغيير؟ في رأيي المتواضع الهدف هو استعادة إرادة الفعل.
ما أسلوب التغيير؟ من استقراء التاريخ وجد أن هناك نوعان من التغييرو هما على شكل هرمي :

التغيير من القمة إلى القاع: و فيه يقوم شخص أو مجموعة ممن لديهم قدرة التغيير بحمل الآخرين على التغيير و أمثلتهم الأنبياء و الزعماء (مع فارق المكانة بالطبع ). و هذا يستغرق وقت قصير نسبيا في عمر الزمن. 

التغيير من القاع إلى القمة: و ذلك ببناء مجتمع يحمل فكر النهوض ووعي الترقي على المدى الواسع و ينتقل التغيير رأسيا طبقة تلو الأخرى حتى يصل إلى القمة (حيث يصدق القول: كما تكونوا يولى عليكم). و هذا يستغرق وقتا طويلا نسبيا في عمر الزمن و دعاته هم العلماء و المصلحون.

و في حال استرداد إرادة الفعل (و الذي اظن أننا سنسترده) فسيكون لنا دور فاعل في تشكيل ثقافة الفترة القادمة و سنحجز لنا مكانا بين الأمم و لن نذوب في طوفان الآخرين لسبب غاية في البساطة و هو أن الماء و الزيت لا يمتزجان و ربما طفى أحدهما على الآخر و لكن ذلك لا يدفعهما إلى الإمتزاج .

الطريقة الثانية: هي التكملة المنسية للجزء المستقطع من الآية (إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم) أيذكرها أحد ؟؟؟؟
انها!!!!!! (و إذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له) و يعضدها و يفسرها قوله عز و جل ( و إن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم).

و الخيار بين الطريقتين متروك للأمة و كلي أمل و تفاؤل و ثقة بأنها ستختار الطريقة الأولى. 

لعلي ذلك أن أكون قد أضئت شمعة في ليل الإحباط المظلم و الذي لا بد له فجر يعقبه و من شمس تغشاه و من ضياء يقهره و الله غالب على أمره و لكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون.

و لعلك تتساءل ما الذي يجعلني بهذا القدر من التفاؤل؟

ببساطة لأني لست من المستسلمين لمناخ الهزيمة و الإحباط السائدين و المتمثل في جلد و تحقير الذات للدرجة التي تعدم أي أمل في مستقبل مشرق و لو على المدى البعيد وأيضا لست ممن يشاركون في الحملة الشعواء على كل ماهو عربي (بوعي أو بدون - بقصد أو بدون) و إنما في الظلام تكون الحاجة إلى المصباح و في الليل البهيم ينشد النور و أقول ذلك استدعاءا و إيقاظا لوعي خمد و عقل رقد في سبات طويل تحت تأثير مخدر قوي للغاية اسمه "زمن الهزيمة" ففي زمن الهزيمة لا حاجة للفكر و لا حاجة للعقل و لا حاجة للعمل و لا حاجة حتى لمجرد الأمل فكل الطرق تؤدي إلى الموت و من كان هذا حاله فالموت مآله و هذا ما يحدو بي إلى التأكيد أن نقاط اتفاقنا في ضرورة اليقظة من طول الرقاد ظاهرة و واضحة لكن كيف؟ 

أبمزيد من جلد الذات؟ إذا يصدق فينا القول ( و داوني بالتي كانت هي الداء)

أبمزيد من الإستسلام لطوفان الغرب و إن علا زبده؟ إذا نكون قد فقدنا آخر مرساة نحتاجها لنرسي بها على شاطئ الأمان عندما نصله وإنا لا شك واصلون!!

قد تتساءل .. مالذي يجعلني بهذا القدرمن الثقة في أنا واصلون؟ و الإجابة غاية في البساطة و السهولة و لكنها البساطة المتناهية لتناهي الهدف و السهل الممتنع لامتناع الوسيلة المؤدية إليه..... ماذا يعني ذلك؟

أن الهدف هو اليقظة و النهوض من السبات المميت !!!!

أما الوسيلة فقد أعيتنا الحيلة و لكني أرى الضوء في نهاية النفق!!!

الوسيلة و الأمل فينا نحن ؟ كيف ذلك؟

الإجابة قديمة قدم هذا البيت : نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا

(مع أني من الموقنين بنظرية المؤامرة لكني أيضا من المؤمنين بضرورة قيامنا بمؤامرة مضادة إن صح القول).

الأمل في كل من يقرأ و من يعي

الأمل في كل من لديه مثقال ذرة من يقين أو إيمان بدين أو بقيمة عليا (أو حتى متوسطة فأصحاب القيم أصحاب أفعال و الأفعال صوتها أعلى من الأقوال).

الأمل في خيار من اثنين لا ثالث لهما (في تقديري المتواضع) :

الأول و الثاني : الإيجابية 

و من أين تبدأ هذه الإيجابية؟ - من كل من يقرأ
- من كل من يفهم
- من كل يعي
- من كل من لدي أمنية التغيير
- من كل من لديه رغبة التغيير
- من كل من لديه عزيمة التغيير
- من كل من لدية قدرة التغيير

إذا إلى سؤال جوهري .. ماذا تعني الإيجابية؟
الإجابة على صورة مقارنة بين الناجحين و الفاشلين و اٌقرأوا جيدا:

الناجحون: يهدفون لتحقيق النجاح
الفاشلون: يهدفون إلى تجنب الفشل

الناجحون: يهدفون لنتائج عملية
الفاشلون: يهدفون لمصالح شخصية

الناجحون: يطورون أنفسهم بمساعدة الآخرين على النجاح
الفاشلون: ينقدون الآخرين فقط ليشعروا بالنشوة

الناجحون: يتكلمون حلولا و يمشون أفعالا
الفاشلون: يتحدثون عن المشاكل و لا يفعلون شيئا

الناجحون: يعملون حسب الأولويات
الفاشلون: ليس لديهم وقت ليفعلوا "ما لا" يحلوا لهم

الناجحون: يقتحمون الخوف
الفاشلون: يتوقفون عندما تصل الأمور إلى الجد

الناجحون: يرون الفشل "نجاح" لم يتحقق
الفاشلون: يرون النجاح "فشل" و لكن مختلف

و أخيرا فالنجاح يتطلب الكثير من العمل في حين أن الفشل لا يلزمه أي مجهود على الإطلاق.

و فقط لإحياء الأمل في قلوب الجميع نذكر بهذه الحقائق و التي ان بدت إنشائية إلا أنها حقائق كونية باقية إلى قيام الساعة:

- أشد ساعات الليل ظلمة تلك التي تسبق الفجر
- إذا قيل تم فترقب زوال
- فسوف تصفوا الليالي بعد كدرتها و كل دور إذا ما تم ينقلب

و الله غالب على أمره

**************************************************  ********************

تساؤلات كنت قد أوردتها كرد على أخي الحبيب إسلام و استميحه العذر أن أضعها كموضوع مستقل .. ففي رايي أنها تستحق .. التساؤل

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*أخي الفاضل فاضل

أحسنت بإفرادك موضوعاً مستقلاً لهذا النقاش المهم 
الموضوع بالفعل يستحق هذا

اسمح لي بتقديم تحية إعجاب و تقدير لهذا التحليل المنطقي و العرض الرائع للموضوع 
و لنا نقاش مستفيض حول ما أثرته من نقاط مهمة 
فلي عودة في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله

شكراً لك أخي الحبيب على ما تنثره هنا من شذور القيمة و الفكر 
و أسعد دوماً بتواصلك الهادف

لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الفاضل فاضل
أحييك وأشكرك وأتمنى أن يقرأ هذا الموضوع كل أعضاء المنتدى
بالفعل يا فاضل أوافقك على كل كلامك لا بالكلام
دائما الناس حين تتكلم فى مشكلاتها تعتقد أنها قد حلت بمجرد الكلام
لن أمل من القول بأن كل منا لابد منأن يبدأ بنفسه
فى عمله وفى بيته وفى الشارع وفى كل مكان
الأخلاق هى الأساس الذى يبنى عليه حل جميع مشكلاتنا
الرجوع الى أسباب تفوق العرب وقت أن كانوا سادة العالم
وقت أن كانوا أخوة يهتم كل واحد بأمر الآخر
وقت اختفت فيه العصبية القبلية وسادت فيه مكارم الأخلاق
وقت الايثاروحب العلم واخلاص العمل لله
يجب أن نبدأ بأنفسنا ثم نحاول أن نغير من حولنا
بارك الله فيك وعليك

----------


## فاضــل

أخي الحبيب/  إسلام

أنا من يتوجب عليه شكرك . , أنت بالتأكيد تلحظ أن الإعجاب متبادل 

و أنت بردودك الواعية الناضجة تعطيني الفرصة أن أشارككم أفكاري و اجتهاداتي .. فبدونكم لا وزن و لا قيمة لما ينثر من الحرف 

فرجاءا .. لا تطل الغيبة 

 :: 

تحياتي الوافرة

----------


## فاضــل

أخي العزيز / أحمد ناصر

أهلا و مرحبا بك دائما و أحييك أجمل تحية و أرد على شكرك بشكر مثله و أزيد

أحسنت و أجملت

و رد مثل ردك يشعرني بقرة العين .. و بإثمار الغرس .. فما أنثره هنا إنما هو لاستنفار الهمم , و شحذ العزائم حتى نحجز لأنفسنا مكانا تحت الشمس نستحقه .. و لكي نستحقه لابد أن نعمل من أجله . و لكي نعمل من أجله لابد أن ينجلي الطريق و نختزن الأمل الذي يعيننا على مواصلة السير في الدرب العسير الذي لا مكان فبه للمتخاذلين ولا للمتكاسلين ..

و إنما للهمم العالية .. و الهامات المرفوعة  

تحياتي 

و شكري يتجدد

 ::

----------


## حلا

*أخي فاضل:

أذكر أني قبل عدة سنوات كنت يائسة من أن يتغير حالنا، وكتبت موضوعاً عن عدم إمكانية التغير يفر اليأس من يأسه، وقد فزت حينها بذلك الموضوع المثبط للهمم، وبعدها استمعت لمحاضرة من أحد أساتذة الدين، وهو دكتور متمكن بشكل كبير من علوم الدين والدنيا، كانت محاضرته مشابهة بشكل كبير لموضوعك وماورد فيه، وقد استدل بالعديد من الآيات القرآنية وعلى حركة التاريخ وماحدث فيه، وركز على جملة ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس) وكيف أن الناس أصبحوا يصرون على أننا كنا فقط ولن نكون، وخلص بكل ماقدمه من أدلة وبراهين إلى أننا كنا وومازلنا وسنظل خير أمة، بعد تلك المحاضرة طلقت ذلك اليأس وصرت موقنة بأننا باستسلامنا لليأس نسمح له ولأعدائنا بأن يفعلوا بنا مايشاوؤن، وبأننا بتلك الحال لايمكن أن نتغير أبداً.

اطلت عليك يافاضل، ولكن موضوعك عميق ومهم، يبعث على التفائل وينكأ الجرح أيضاً.

وأرغب هنا أن اضيف نقطة مهمة للأسباب التي تؤدي لإفراغ الأمة من إرادة الفعل ، وهي في نظري مهمة جداً، وقد تحدثت عنها يافاضل :


الحرب الشعواء و التضييق و الملاحقة لكل من تسول له نفسه إيقاظ رغبة الفعل في الناس و من هنا لا يفوتكم ملاحظة ترك ساحة الدعوة مفتوحة لكل من هب و دب و لكن التصدي بكل حزم و بلا أدني هوادة مع من لديهم القدرة على التأثير و بشكل أخص من يملكون قدرة تحويل هذا الـتاثير إلى "تغيير"

النقطة هي
كسر نفس العربي وإشعاره بالدونية ، وقتل عزيمة كل من تظهر لديه بذور العزيمة.

وفقك الله يا فاضل ولاحرمنا من كتاباتك الرائعة.*

----------


## فاضــل

أختي حلا

شكر الله لك كلماتك النبيلة و لا حرمني من مداخلاتك الواعية التي تقطر نضجا

صدقت و أحسنت .. و ما تفضلتي بذكره صحيح تماما و قد ألمحت إليه  في نقطة اتفاق الوسائل بين الأطراف التي تعمل على افراغ الأمة من مكامن قوتها .. 

و من العجيب أن تمارس لعبة تفريغ الغضب المتدرجة مع الشعوب العربية و الإسلامية حتى ننتهي إلى النهاية التي أرانا قريبيبن منها الآن و هي فقدان القدرة على أي رد فعل حتى ولو كان مجرد الامتعاض..
و بعد ذلك تأتي الخطوة التالية .. و هي خطوة شيوع الاحساس بالدونية و عدم القدرة على مجرد رفع الرأس..

لذا وجب الوعي و اليقظة

و أكرر شكري .. و أأمن على دعائك

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

كاتبنا الرائع فاضل
تأخرتُ كثيراً في نيل شرف المشاركة في هذا الحوار الواعي و الناضج .. فأرجو المعذرة
سأبدأ دون مقدمات – فموضوعك لا يحتمل أي مقدمات – محاولاً عدم الخروج عن تسلسلك الرائع في عرض الموضوع 

أولاً : أين الخطأ ؟
اتفق معك تماماً على أن أن الخطأ فينا ، فالعدو هو العدو لا يمكنك أن تلومه إذا ما استخدم جميع الأسلحة في حربه ضدك حتى و إن كانت هذه الأسلحة غير شريفة ، و بالطبع لا أقصد فقط الأسلحة العسكرية و إنما كافة أنواع الأسلحة السياسية و الاقتصادية و الإعلامية و الفكرية و الثقافية و النفسية ..
و إنما علينا أن نلوم أنفسنا إذا لم نملك السلاح المضاد لهذه الأسلحة .

- هل الخطأ فينا جينياً و تشريحياً ؟
لا اعتقد أنه يجب علينا أن نعول على هذا كثيراً ، فالتركيب التشريحي و الجيني لا يتدخل كثيراً في نهضة الأمم أو سقوطها خاصة و أن هناك تفاوتاً بين أفراد الأمة في هذا ، كما أن السلاسلات البشرية تمر بطفرات على مدار العصور ، و القصور في جانب تشريحي أو جيني معين يمكن تعويضه فنقص الذكاء مثلاً يمكننا تعويضه بزيادة ساعات الانتاج أو زيادة المجهود أو الإخلاص في العمل أو حسن التخطيط أو حتى الاستعانة بخبرات خارجية . 
لكن اتفق معك تماماً في أن المجتمعات العربية تملك قدرات شخصية عالية ، و قد حاولت البحث في المنتدى عن دراسة طرحتها منذ فترة طويلة صادرة عن اليونسييف تثبت أن الطفل المصري قبل السادسة يحتل المرتبة الأولى في معدلات الذكاء ، إلا أن هذا يتغير بعد السادسة لتدخل عوامل خارجية في تكوين معدلات ذكاءه .

- هل الخطأ في معتقداتنا ؟
ربما اختلف معك هنا بعض الشئ ، فلا اعتقد أن الخطأ في معتقداتنا بقدر ما هو في التزامنا بتطبيق هذه المعتقدات على أرض الواقع ، و إن كنت أقر بخطأ بعض معتقداتنا .
تعالة نراجع كل ما نكتبه من مقالات سنجد أنه من الناحية النظرية منطقي و سليم إلى حد كبير ، و من السهل علينا تشخيص المرض و وصف الدواء في كل قضية تمس مجتمعاتنا ، إلا أننا نفتقد إلى القدرة على التطبيق العملي حتى على المستوى الفردي .
عندما نجد أن معظمنا يتفق على أن الحل يكمن في العودة إلى دستورنا الإسلامي و أخلاقياتنا و مبادئنا الاجتماعية و الفكرية إلى آخر كل هذا .. سنجد أن كل هذه المعتقدات سليمة تماماً .
لكن فلنحاول تقييم مدى التزامنا العملي بهذا .
ليس من الصعب أن ندرك مدى معاناة مجتمعاتنا من تفشي الفساد الإداري على مختلف مستويات المجتمع ، هذا واقع مؤسف لا يمكن أن ننكره ، و كلنا ندين هذا و نرفضه نظرياً .. و لكن عملياً كلنا مشاركون في تكوين هذا الفساد
عندما نتحدث عن الرشوة نتناسى أن عملية الرشوة لها طرفان ؛ راشي و مرتشي .. نحن نلقي بكل المسئولية على المرتشي و نتجاهل أنه لولا الراشي الذي هو أنا أو أنت أو أي فرد في المجتمع لما تفشت الرشوة .
و قس على هذا في كل جوانب الحياة من فساد و واسطة و استغلال نفوذ إلى آخره.

لن أطيل أخي العزيز في الحديث عن الحلول - فقد أجدت في التعرض لها - ، و لكن ما أكرره دوماً أننا لسنا في احتياج إلى ثورات عسكرية و لا انقلابات و إنما نحن في أشد الاحتياج إلى ( ثورة اجتماعية ) شعارها ( ابدأ بنفسك ) ، أن أرفض المشاركة عملياً في كل فساد أرفضه نظرياً مهما كانت النتائج ، أنا التزم عملياً على مستوى الفرد أولاً بتطبيق كل الشعارات و الحلول التي أنادي بها نظرياً .

ربما يكون لي مشاركة أخرى برؤى أخرى أخي الحبيب ، و لكن ما كان يمكن أن أتأخر في المشاركة أكثر من هذا

لكم جميعاً وافر احترامي و تقديري 
و نسأل الله لأمتنا الخير و الصلاح
إسلام شمس الدين 

:154:

*

----------


## فاضــل

أخي الحبيب / إسلام

لا عليك في التأخير و لكن أنت تعرف أن من يحب أحدا فلا يطيق صبرا على انتظاره و إني أحبك في الله لذا أقبل عذرك .. و أجدد تحيتي

أخي الحبيب

((((((((((- هل الخطأ فينا جينياً و تشريحياً ؟
لا اعتقد أنه يجب علينا أن نعول على هذا كثيراً ، فالتركيب التشريحي و الجيني لا يتدخل كثيراً في نهضة الأمم أو سقوطها خاصة و أن هناك تفاوتاً بين أفراد الأمة في هذا ، كما أن السلاسلات البشرية تمر بطفرات على مدار العصور ، و القصور في جانب تشريحي أو جيني معين يمكن تعويضه ))))))))))))

هذه أتفق معك فيها و لكن ما دفعني لبيان هذه النقطة تحديدا هو ما أصبح يتردد في الغرب مؤخرا ( و يردده بعض الأذناب عندنا) من أن التفوق و المبادأء هي عناصر جينية موجودة في أجناس الشمال فقط و معدومة عند أهل الجنوب ( و نحن منهم بالطبع) و بالطبع فالتفوق المادي الذي يحظون به و التردي الذي ننعم نحن به يعطيهم الفرصة الآن ليقولوا ذلك .. و لكن من أين لهم بتلك الجينات ؟
و بأي حق يستأثرون بها لأنفسهم؟ فقط إنه غرور القوة و المادة .

(((((((((تعالة نراجع كل ما نكتبه من مقالات سنجد أنه من الناحية النظرية منطقي و سليم إلى حد كبير ، و من السهل علينا تشخيص المرض و وصف الدواء في كل قضية تمس مجتمعاتنا ، إلا أننا نفتقد إلى القدرة على التطبيق العملي حتى على المستوى الفردي .
عندما نجد أن معظمنا يتفق على أن الحل يكمن في العودة إلى دستورنا الإسلامي و أخلاقياتنا و مبادئنا الاجتماعية و الفكرية إلى آخر كل هذا .. سنجد أن كل هذه المعتقدات سليمة تماماً .
لكن فلنحاول تقييم مدى التزامنا العملي بهذا .))))))))

و هذا هو عين ما قصدته بالخطأ الكامن في معتقداتنا .. فقد تحولنا إلى منظرين نظريين و افتقدنا تحويل النظرية إلى عمل .. و هذا في حد ذاته يقدح في إيماننا بصحة معتقداتنا .. فالعيب فينا و ليس في معتقداتنا.

لذا أصل إلى خلاصة القول و أوقن أني أتفق معك فيها ألا و هي أن لكل منا إحساسه الداخلي بوجود الأمل أو انعدامه 
لكل منا بوصلته الداخليه التي تمكنه من معرفة اتجاه الخير "المغناطيسي" كما تحذره من اتجاه الشر "المغناطيسي" أيضا بفرض توفر الحد الأدنى من الصدق مع النفس

و على ذلك فمن لديه القدرة على تحويل النظرية إلى واقع .. فلن يعدم الأمل

و أما من عجز عن ذلك .... فليظل حالما في عالم الأوهام

و لا أجد ما أختم به أفضل من الآية الكريمة التي تفصل القضية كاملة :

"يا أيها الذين أمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون , كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون"

تحياتي الخالصة مع وافر التقدير أخي العزيز

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : فاضــل_ 
> *
> لذا أصل إلى خلاصة القول و أوقن أني أتفق معك فيها ألا و هي أن لكل منا إحساسه الداخلي بوجود الأمل أو انعدامه 
> لكل منا بوصلته الداخليه التي تمكنه من معرفة اتجاه الخير "المغناطيسي" كما تحذره من اتجاه الشر "المغناطيسي" أيضا بفرض توفر الحد الأدنى من الصدق مع النفس
> 
> و على ذلك فمن لديه القدرة على تحويل النظرية إلى واقع .. فلن يعدم الأمل
> و أما من عجز عن ذلك .... فليظل حالما في عالم الأوهام
> *




*
نعم أخي الحبيب فاضل .. اتفق معك تماماً في هذا 
لذا أجملت رؤيتي في نهاية مشاركتي الأولى أننا في أشد الاحتياج إلى ( ثورة اجتماعية ) تتبنى شعار ( ابدأ بنفسك ) .

و لتسمح لي بالتعرض للموضوع من زاوية أخرى ربما تكون ذات ارتباط بما اتفقنا عليه من افتقادنا للتطبيق العملي ألا و هي القدرة على وضع أليات عمل لتنفيذ أفكارنا أو أحلامنا و خططنا .
ليس تحيزاً أن نقول أن المجتمعات العربية هي أكثر المجتمعات إنجاباً للمبدعين في جميع المجالات الأدبية و الفكرية و الثقافية و العلمية ، لذا فلدينا وفرة من الأفكار على جميع المستويات إلا أننا نعجز دوماً عن وضع آليات العمل المناسبة لتحويل هذه الأفكار إلى واقع عملي 
و ربما تكون فكرة إنشاء السوق العربية عام 1945 أكبر شاهد على هذا حيث أنها بعد حوالي ستين عاماً  لا زالت مجرد فكرة لم نستطع ترجمتها عملياً ، بينما السوق الأوروربية المشتركة و العديد من التكتلات الاقتصادية في جميع أنحاء العالم أصبحت واقعاً ملمومساً كان له أكبر الأثر في نهضة العديد من الأمم .

و حتى على المستويات الأقل نواجه نفس المشكلة ، و لو استعرضت لك كم الأفكار التي تم اقتراحها هنا في المنتدى ستتعجب أنه لم يصاحب أياً منها آلية للتنفيذ ثم يكون الحكم النهائي أن إدارة المنتدى تتجاهل الأفكار المقدمة إليها ، و كأننا نكتفي بمجرد توليد الفكرة و ننتظر من غيرنا دراستها و صياغتها و وضع أسس و خطوات تنفيذها بما يكفل ترجمتها عملياً بإيجابية .
و هي ظاهرة تحتاج بالفعل إلى دراسة و تحليل لماذا نبدع في أفكارنا و نقصر في صياغتها عملياً للاستفادة منها 

أسعد دوماً أخي الحبيب بحواراتك الهادفة و الثرية و الواعية
فلك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## حلا

*هل تسمحون لي بالدخول على الخط مرة أخرى؟

جملة هل الخطأ فينا نحن جينيا وتشريحيا و تركيبيا ! هي التي أعادتني، ففي الموضوع خيوط كثيرة وأعتقد بأن كل خيط فيها يمثل موضوعاً بحد ذاته، ولقد عدت لهذه النقطة المحيرة، التي لايمكننا مناقشتها طالما أن الدراسات قد أثبتت فعلاً أن العربي بطبيعته يولد ولديه نسبة ذكاء مرتفعة، ولكن المشكلة التي يجب أن تناقش في مالذي يحدث لهذا الذكاء؟ الدراسات أيضاً تؤكد تراجع المهارات المعبرة عن هذا الذكاء وهذا طبعاً يعود لطبيعة التنشئة الاجتماعية في البلاد العربية القائمة على القمع ليس فقط في المستويات العليا من القيادة الممثلة في الدولة ومؤسساتها، بل حتى على مستوى المجتمع الصغير، مجتمع الأسرة، الفرد لدينا لايسمح له بالتعبير عن آرائه، فهناك دائماً كبير يمنع الحديث والتعبير عن الرأي في حضرته، المهارات العقلية العليا لاتجد لنفسها فرصة أبداً في الظهور والتطور في مجتمعاتنا ،فكيف نرغب من الفرد فيما بعد أن يوظف مالديه من تراث ديني وتاريخي ضخم ، وهل هذا الفرد المعطلة طاقاته وقدراته قادر على التغيير؟
الدرسات تثبت أن نسبة الذكاء مهمة ولكن تطوير المهارات المعبرة عنه مهمة أيضاً، ربما نكون متفوقين وراثياً، ربما نكون أكثر تفوقاً من الناحية الوراثية من الغرب وهذا ما أعتقده، ولكن مالفائدة طالما كانت قدراتنا ومهاراتنا معطلة ومهملة، كيف سيحدث التغيير؟


تحياتي لكما يافاضل وياإسلام ، واعذرا حيرتي.*

----------


## فاضــل

أخي إسلام 

اختي حلا

تحية عامرة ملء المسافة من عندي إلى عندكما

قرأت رديكما "بعتاية" فخالجني شعور أنهما وجهان لعملة واحدة , و أن الحيرة التي وقعت فيها حلا هي نفسها محل تساؤلك (و كأننا نكتفي بمجرد توليد الفكرة و ننتظر من غيرنا دراستها و صياغتها و وضع أسس و خطوات تنفيذها بما يكفل ترجمتها عملياً بإيجابية .)

و هذا بدوره أثار في نفسي غريزة البحث و الاستقصاء عن الأسباب المحتملة ( أو المؤكدة) لنشوء و انتشار هذه الظاهرة فوجدت أنها سلسلة من الأسباب , الحلقة تلي الأخرى  .. و الكلام الوارد هنا هو مجرد محاولة للفهم و التحليل و ليس لإلقاء التهم يمنة و يسرة , أو محاولة انتحال أعذار  و لكن فقط محاولة لتتبع خطى الحالة التي أوصلتنا إلى مرحلة غياب الرؤية و افتقاد الوسيلة التي نعانيها حاليا:

أظن أن البداية كانت منذ عهد الاستعمار حيث حاول المستعمر بكل ما أوتي من جهد أن يمسخ هوية هذه الأمة و ذلك من خلال محاولة طمس اللغة و إحلال القيم الاجتماعية و الثقافية الخاصة به محل تلك القيم المحلية و التي هي في الأصل مستقاة من دين اسلامي حنيف و من عرف اجتماعي عربي حافل بمكارم الأخلاق.
و لم يدخر المحتل في هذا الشان جهدا و لكن وجود المحتل في حد ذاته سبب كاف لاستنفار الهمم و المقاومة و غرس جذور التحدي في أرض المنبت (الوطن) لذا كان هناك " هم عام " , كانت هناك "قضية قومية" , كان هناك "هدف محوري" , لذا بقيت المقاومة و الرغبة في التحرر هي المحرك الأساسي لغريزة التحدي و حب البقاء و الهدف الذي اجتمعت عليه الشعوب حتى بدون حد أدنى للتنسيق بينها .. ففي أوقات الأزمات الكبيرة و التحديات التي توقف الأمم في مفارق الطرق تجد العنصر الكامن للنجاح يطفو على السطح (في حال وجوده من الأصل) .
و تركز جهد المحتل في ضرب أقوى أركان هذه الأمة و هو تمسكها بدينها و سأعطي لك مثالا أظنك تعرفه و هو كيفية وضع مناهج التعليم (في مصر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر)
فواضع أسس نظام التعليم الحالي في مصر هو "الخواجه" دنلوب و تركز نظام التعليم على الأتي:

1- تسطيح مادة التربية الدينية بشكل كامل مع التركيز على جعل الدين يبدو كمجرد شعائر تعبدية لا علاقة لها بالحياة أو الواقع , و من هنا تبدأ الخطوة الأولى لفصل الدين عن الدولة.

و ضع عينا فاحصة على النقطة القادمة لعظيم أهميتها

2- التركيز على موضوع القضاء و القدر بحيث يرجع تفسير كل الحوادث على موضوع القضاء و القدر لاجتثاث إرادة الفعل من نفوس البشر , و أنه إذا كان كل شيء بقدر ففيم العمل ؟ و لم السعي؟ 
و أنظر إلى المغالطة الكبرى التي زرعت في الأذهان في مفهوم القضاء و القدر بالشكل الذي يميت أي رغبة لدى الإنسان في العمل و الاجتهاد و الطموح و بدلا من ذلك فيكتفي بانتظار القدر .. و هذا يفسر لك انتظار الأمة لصلاح الدين جديد أو لمهدي منتظر أو لزعيم آخر يستطيع تحريك الجماهير مثلما كان عبد الناصر , و هو في نفس الوقت مسكن و مخدر قوي و فعال للغاية لتسكين الضمير عندما يتساءل " و ماذا علي أنا أن أفعل ؟" 

3- جعل حصص التربية الدينية الدينية في ذيل جدول الحصص بعد أن يكون الطالب قد أرهق و استنزف فبذلك لا يكن لها أي أثر حتى بعد تسطيحها

4- الإعلاء من شأن مواد أخرى مثل التربية القومية لغرس العصبية و العنصرية بديلا عن الجماعية القومية

و المتخصصون في التربية و التعليم يدركون خطر هذه السياسات و يستطيعون الحديث عنها بشكل أكثر تفصيلا

هذه كانت الحلقة الأولى في السلسلة فما هي الحلقة الثانية؟

الحلقة الثانية بدأت بعد خروج المستعمر و إحلال كوادر "محلية " محله .. فماذا كان موضع اهتمام هذه الكوادر ؟

العمل بكل قوة لتدعيم أركان الحكم و القضاء على كل مظاهر المعارضة تحت ذريعة استتباب "" الأمن "" و لك أن تتخيل أن الأمن لم يستتب من يومها !!!!

المشكلة الأساسية في هذه الحلقة و من هذه الحقبة هي قتل الروح الجماعية التي كانت سائدة في مواجهة المحتل و إذكاء روح الفردية   ( و بالطبع كان الهدف المعلن استتباب الأمن .. و لكن السبب الحقيقي كان التمكين للحكم و اتباع مبدأ كلكم تعرفونه و هو فرق تسد) 
 .. و هذه في نظري  أكبر جريمة ارتكبت في حق الشعوب في العصر الحديث حيث تم تفريغ ثاني أكبر منهل من مناهل الصمود و النجاح .. و هو روح الجماعة .. بعد تفريغ روح الدين 

الحلقة الثالثة: و هي مرحلة اثمار المرحلتين السابقتين حيث الهدف ضبابي و الطريق موحلة و الوسيلة مفتقدة و الظلام حالك .. 
فلا هدف قومي نجتمع عليه .. و لا توجه ديني نسترشد به .. و لا إدارة  واعية "صالحة" تأخذ بأيدينا   

(((( و هنا أذكر مقالا (أو بالأصح دعوة) للأستاذ ابراهيم نافع في الأهرام في بداية التسعينات يقول فيه " لماذا لم نعد نغني" و كان يقصد أن في فترة الستينات كانت الأغاني الوطنية لعبد الحليم و غيره تلهب المشاعر و تحرك في الناس رغبة العمل فلماذا لم نعد نغني ! و أظنه كان يقصد أن تحيي الأغاني موات الأمل و تبعث في الناس رغبة الحياة ..

و رد عليه الكثيرون بأن افتقاد الهدف و ضبابية الرؤية لاتغني معهما الأغاني .. بل نحن في حاجة إلى ما هو أكبر..  )))))

و من هنا كان القهر و الاستبداد و حكم الفرد هو الحلقة الأخيرة و المحكمة في السلسلة البغيضة التي سردناها 

و نموذج الحاكم الفرد الذي تم تعميمه في الوزارات و المحليات و الهيئات و حتى البيوت هو الذي قضى على البقية الباقية من الرغبة في الفعل ,  و استبقاء الفتات من بقايا الطموح. و هذا هو محل سؤال حلا 
فسادت ثقافة الفرد .. و غابت ثقافة المجموع 

لذلك لا تسأل عن الانتماء .. فقد تبعثر بين الأقدام

لذا أخلص في النهاية إلى القول .. أننا بالفعل في حاجة لثورة 
على المستوى الفردي .. و على مستويات أخرى
فلست أدري إن كانت التحديات ستترك لنا وقتا كافيا للملمة أوراقنا .. كلها

خالص التحية

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع دا جميل وكل لما اجي اقراه يحصل حاجة تخرجني من المنتدى
انا بأكتب المشاركة دي لاني حارجع اقراه ولكن صباحا بدماغ رايقة
لان يا استاذ فاضل مواضيعك كلها رائعة ودسمه وتحتاج الي
تركيز شديد  ::   :: 


بسنت

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كالعادة يجذبنى كل طرح يحمل اسم الرائع "فاضل"  وكلى ثقة انه يحمل قيمة بيرة وتوجيها سديدا, وكالعادة أيضا استمتع جدا بالنقاش الهادف  بين اكثر أقطاب المنتدى تميزا ورغم أنى لم اكمل الحوار للنهاية إلا انى  ارغب هذه المرة في المشاركة  والإشارة لنقطتين بعينهما.....

أولهما : رغم اتفاقى معكم أن الأمل كبير في الإصلاح إلا أن الأمر ليس بهين فالمريض الذى يرغب في الشفاء يجب ان يتحمل مرارة الدواء . وبعيدا عن جمال البيان فالإصلاح لا يحتاج فقط إلى بذل مزيد من الجهد لكن ايضا مزيد من التضحيات كالتنازل عن جودة منتج مستورد لتشجيع آخر محلى بشرط – ولأن الإصلاح عمل جماعى- أن توجد الرغبة في التطوير لدى المصنِّع نفسه وأن يخرج عن حدود تلك النظرة الضيقة القاصرة ....
يبدو الكلام نظريا لكن اختيار هذا  المثال تحديدا ينبع مما قرأته في أكثر من مقال عن اتجاه الشعوب العربية للمنتجات المحلية عند اضطرام ثورة المقاطعة إن صح التعبير لكن عددا من المنتجين والتجار استغلوا تلك الفرصة لكسب السريع فزادت الأسعار وقلت الجودة- رغم ان  معظمها سلع استهلاكية وخفيفة – مما أدى إلى انصراف المستهلكين عنها خاصة بخمود  أو لنقل هدوء نار المشاعر .

أما النقطة الثانية فهى عن نموذجى التطور الهرمى الذين تفضلت  بشرحهما..... اعتقد اننا بحاجة لبداية من القمة رغم غياب ذلك "القائد المعجزة " لأن القاعدة عندنا عريضة جدا فلا يمكن مثلا تحقيق نهضة دون تحسين التعليم والذى لا يتحقق بدوره في ظل الفقر والذى يحتاج علاجه لنهضة عملية وفكرية تعود بنا لنقطة التعليم..... حتى الايجابية الفردية يجب ان توجه إلى عدة مقاصد معا كمحاولة اتقان العمل وتكسير البيروقراطية لمزيد من النجاح من جانب والتثقيف من جانب ثان والدعوة للعمل الجماعى من جانب ثالث وهكذا....
وبالنظر للنموذج الألمانى واليابانى والنمور الآسيوية نجد أن النهضة تحققة في مدة تتراوح بين الخمسين والعشري عاما .
حقيقة سئمت الخطط طويلة المدى ذات الأهداف الخيالية والتى ما عادت تستطيع –رغم حنكة واضعيها- حساب التغير المفاجئ في هذا العصر المتسارع الأحداث , والتى أيضا تكون هممنا قد استهلكت عند اول منعطفات طريقها الممتد.

اعتذر على الإطالة
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير
ميادة*

----------


## فاضــل

و أنا ما زلت في انتظار  العودة يا بسنت العزيزة    ::

----------


## فاضــل

أحسنت و الله يا جرح الزمان

مرارة الدواء : تلخيص شاف و واف لما يجب أن نتجرعه كضريبة إن أردنا التحرر من أغلال الواقع المرير 
و الإحساس العام بالمشكلة جزء لا يتجزأ لحلها بمعنى أنه إذا استمرت القلة في محاولة الإصلاح و استمرت الكثرة على حالها من حيث الخمول و الكسل و أحيانا معاندة النجاح فستزداد المهمة صعوبة و الدواء مرارة
و عندما نتحدث عن التجارب الناجحة مثل ما تفضلتي بذكره و قد كان لي فرصة الاحتكاك بها عن قرب في إحدى النمور الآسيوية فقد رأيت الإحساس العام عند العامة هو الجدية و يقويه و يثبته إدارة واعية أمينة تستحق أن تكون مثلا يحتذى (في حدود الاستطاعة البشرية).

و بالفعل فالتغيير من القمة يستغرق وقتا قصيرا نسبيا و لكن ظروف زمننا هذا تقلل كثيرا من امكانية بروز لاعب فردي متميز و لكنها تحتاج لروح الفريق و يجب فعليا ألا نعول على الانتظار حتى يأتي قائد ملهم أو زعيم فذ لأنه ربما يستفحل الداء أكثر و أكثر فلا يستطيع القائد فذ وقتها حيلة أو يملك سبيلا.

و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الإطالة .. و يا ليتك كنت أطلت أكثر .. فأنعم بها من إطالة..

خالص التحية و وافر التقدير

----------


## Eskandarani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل فاضل شكراً لموضوعك الثري ولإخواني إسلام وحلا وجرح الزمان وأحمد ناصر على مداخلاتهم التي لاتقل ثراءاً عن تحليلك 

للأسف لم يسعدني الحظ بقراءة هذا الطرح والنقاش الهادئ حوله إلا اليوم فقط (أعتذر عن أختفائي الطويل) وبالتأكيد بعد تحليلك والأخوة الكرام لا أجد ما أُزيد به ، على الأقل في لحظتي هذه فالأمر ليس هينا والآلام والمعايير معقدة ومتشابكة، لذلك أستمحيك عذرا في التعليق الأن ولي عودة عن قريب ولكن تستوقفني الأن الأية الكريمة:

" ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ "(الأنفال 53) وهي تدور (ربما بمنظور أخر) في نفس فلك ما ذكرته في الأية الكريمة:

" لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ " (الرعد 11)

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الفاضل العزيز فاضل 
ماقرأته كان صراخا مكتوما من عاشق لبلده ، مهموما بحاضره وقلقا على مستقبله ، وكانت صرخاتك تحليلا واستفراءً منطقيا لوضع انتهينا إليه للأسف ..!! . لكن هل هذا يعنى حتمية السير إلى طريق مظلم ، أو حتمية الإنكسار ونهاية التاريخ بالنسبة إلى مصر .. .. لاتوجد ياأخى حتمية بهذا الشكل لمصير البشر ، لأن هذا معناه الإلغاء المطلق للإرادة البشرية .
أنا كاتب غير مشهور فعناوين كتبى لاتفتح الشهية عند الأغلبية ، ولكنى فررت فى آخر كتاب تم نشره لى فى بداية عام 2001 بعنوان " الموارد المعدنية وآفاق تنميتها حتى عام 2020" – (حصلت على أجرى كاملا قبل نشره ) - .. قررت فى هذا الكتاب أن أسلط الضوء على عدة مسارات تمثل من وجهة نظرى أفضل الخيارات الممكنة سياسيا واقتصاديا لإخراج مصر من دائرة التخلف والضعف والإنهيار وذلك رغم جفاف ووعورة موضوعات الكتاب وتعقيداتها وقلت فى مقدمة الكتاب أننى أرجو القارئ أن يلتمس لى العذر إن كنت متحمسا بعض الشيئ لأن يتفق معى فى رؤية مستقبل مصر مع سيناريو النخبة الحاكمة الحالى وتداعياته . ولكن إن حدث واختلف معى دون تفرق ، فقد نجحت عندئذ على الأقل فى أن أجعله يفكر معى فى هذا المستفبل ، بشرط أن لايحكمنا التفاؤل الخادع ، أو أن يحكمنا شعارا نتخذه من قصة جحا والحمار والملك ، فإما أن يموت الملك ، أو أن يموت الحمار ، أو أن يموت جحا ، ونجعل المستقبل كله متروكا للموت أو للقدر الأعمى ، رغم أن الإيمان أقوى بكثير من القدر .
وأقول أن الملك كلنا نعرفه ، أما إن عرفت ياأخى من هو الحمار ومن هو جحا ، فقد اقتربت من بداية الحل للمشكلة المصرية بل للمشكلة العربية كلها ، وللوصول إلى الحل الكامل وتنفيذه فيجب أن نطمئن جميعا إلى أن الإيمان هو أقوى بكثير من القدر الذى اختاره لنا جحا ورضى به الملك وينتظره الحمار .. والإيمان ياأخى لم يذكره الله تعالى فى كتابه العزيز إلا مقترنا بالعمل الصالح ، وعلى قمة الأعمال الصالحة فى أيامنا هذه هو أن نسعى جميعا لكى يكون الشعب سيدا لمصالحه .
مع خالص تحياتى .... عاطف هلال*

----------


## فاضــل

أستاذنا الفاضل atefhelal

أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا .. و زاد الموضوع تلألأا بتشريفك له و برؤيتك الناضجة التي أتفق معك فيها تماما .. و ربما كان تشخيص المرض على هذا النحو المستفيض هو الذي جعل الأمر يبدو و كأنه ليس هناك أمل .. و لكن ليست هذه الحقيقة من ناحية .. و لا هي وجهة نظري الشخصية من ناحية أخرى ...

و ربما كان في إعادتي لردي على أخي أحمد ناصر ما يوضح بكل جلاء ما أقصده من طرح الموضوع فإليكه :

أخي العزيز / أحمد ناصر

أهلا و مرحبا بك دائما و أحييك أجمل تحية و أرد على شكرك بشكر مثله و أزيد

(( أحسنت و أجملت

و رد مثل ردك يشعرني بقرة العين .. و بإثمار الغرس .. فما أنثره هنا إنما هو لاستنفار الهمم , و شحذ العزائم حتى نحجز لأنفسنا مكانا تحت الشمس نستحقه .. و لكي نستحقه لابد أن نعمل من أجله . و لكي نعمل من أجله لابد أن ينجلي الطريق و نختزن الأمل الذي يعيننا على مواصلة السير في الدرب العسير الذي لا مكان فبه للمتخاذلين ولا للمتكاسلين ..

و إنما للهمم العالية .. و الهامات المرفوعة ))

فهذا هو رأيي 

و هذه هي دعوتي

أشكرك غاية الشكر و أقدر مرورك و ردك أيما تقدير

خالص تحياتي

و لا يفوتني أن أحيي أخي العزيز Eskandarani و أذكره أني ما زلت في الإنتظار

----------


## Eskandarani

أخي الفاضل "فاضل"

شكراً لتبيهي حيث تشابكت المناقشات والجدالات هنا وهناك

وأعدك بالرد الذي تتوقعه مني، وبالمناسبة أرجو قراءة الموضوع التالي وهو له علاقة مباشرة بموضوعنا هنا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=15212

والي اللقاء القريب أخي الحبيب 

ولكم خالص التقدير والمودة

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم استاذ فاضل.
احييك على طرحك المتميز للمشكلة من جوانب كثيرة ومحاولة الحلول ولا اجد اي تعليق اللهم تعليق بسيط جدا وهو اننا يجب ان نجلد ذاتنا دائما وابدا حتى نستيطع ان نعرف مواطن ضعفنا وعيوبنا قبل مواطن القوة.
فبدون محاسبة مستمرة قاسية مع النفس لن يوجد نجاح.
على سبيل المثال المانيا وهي كانت من اكثر الخاسرين في الحربين الاولي والثانية...بالرغم من انها قوة اقتصادية وسياسية لا يستهان بها الا ان القنوات الوثائقية لا تخلو على مدار الساعة من محاسبة النفس على اخطاء ارتكبها هتلر واعوانه.
ربما يجلدون ذاتهم بقوة حتى يستيطعون البقاء كقوة عالمية؟؟؟ربما يجلدون ذاتهم لشعورهم بالذنب تجاه شعوب كثيرة؟ انما المؤكد انه بدون جلد الذات وبقوة لن تؤتى ثمار وحسنات التقدم.
على سبيل المثال في معرض فرانفكورت للكتاب في سنة من السنوات صرخ احد المفكرين الالمان وقال ان معدل مبيعات الكتب في ولاية من الولايات وصل للحضيض حيث قل عدد الكتب المباعة في تلك الولاية من 5 مليون كتاب في العام الى 3 مليون فقط!!! هذا في ولاية واحدة...قل لي بالله عليك في مصر كم تبلغ مبيعات الكتب في الجمهورية كلها؟
او انا شخصيا اشتركت في بحث بعنوان محاولة انقاذ دول اوربا ومن ضمنها المانيا من الانهيار الاقتصادي!!!!!!!!! والله استاذ فاضل وانا كنت باعمل البحث مع زملائي كنت حاسس بظلم شديد لنا كمصريين لما غموا عيوننا وماقالوش لنا الا الاغاني المصرية الوطنية الرنانة.

اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذا الطرح الجميل لموضوع رائع. واجدها فرصه لرفع الموضوع في الصفحات الاولي من المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع من قلم حضرتك ومن ردود الاعضاء.
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## نانيس

تعجز كلماتي حقا عن التعليق أو الشكر بل لا أجد لها مكانا بين كلماتكم ومداخلات الأخوة الأفاضل ، فالموضوع أكبر من كلماتي بكثير ، والتحليل أكثر من رائع ، أراه خريطة للتغيير .. وقد قمت بطباعته لأراجعه بين الحين والحين ، كما أن الموضوع قد أحيا في نفسي الهمة للمذاكرة والتفوق بعد أن كنت في الفترة الأخيرة ليس لدي رغبة في المذاكرة.

تحيتي وشكري وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم أستاذي الفاضل/فاضل

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم استاذ فاضل.
> احييك على طرحك المتميز للمشكلة من جوانب كثيرة ومحاولة الحلول ولا اجد اي تعليق اللهم تعليق بسيط جدا وهو اننا يجب ان نجلد ذاتنا دائما وابدا حتى نستيطع ان نعرف مواطن ضعفنا وعيوبنا قبل مواطن القوة.
> فبدون محاسبة مستمرة قاسية مع النفس لن يوجد نجاح.
> 
> 
> اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذا الطرح الجميل لموضوع رائع. واجدها فرصه لرفع الموضوع في الصفحات الاولي من المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع من قلم حضرتك ومن ردود الاعضاء.
> تقبل تحياتي


و عليكم السلام  و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي احمد

رد التحية حق واجب لك مصحوبة بجزيل الشكر

ربما اتفق معك في جوهر ما تقول مع بعض التحفظ على استخدام أو توظيف مفهوم" جلد الذات" فهذا المفهوم يحتاج لبعض المراجعة حيث ان الأولى أن يكون "نقد الذات"

و كنت قد تناولت هذا الفرق بين جلد الذات و نقد الذات في واحد من اوائل موضوعاتي في المنتدى ربما يحسن مراجعته

جلد الذات و نقد الذات 

مع الشكر الجزيل على رفع الموضوع و نية الإفادة المتوفرة لديك 

و الشكر لكل القراء

----------


## فاضــل

> تعجز كلماتي حقا عن التعليق أو الشكر بل لا أجد لها مكانا بين كلماتكم ومداخلات الأخوة الأفاضل ، فالموضوع أكبر من كلماتي بكثير ، والتحليل أكثر من رائع ، أراه خريطة للتغيير .. وقد قمت بطباعته لأراجعه بين الحين والحين ، كما أن الموضوع قد أحيا في نفسي الهمة للمذاكرة والتفوق بعد أن كنت في الفترة الأخيرة ليس لدي رغبة في المذاكرة.
> 
> تحيتي وشكري وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم أستاذي الفاضل/فاضل


التحية و الشكر راجعان اليك اختي نانيس محملان بوافر التقدير

و اشكر لهذا الموضوع ان استنفر فيك رغبة المذاكرة و همة  التفوق مما يثبت أن الأمل لا يزال حيا و أن النفوس العالية تحتاج فقط لمن يذكّرها لتستعيد زمام الأمور و بذلك يبدأ التغيير .. الى الأفضل 

كل الشكر مع موفور التقدير

و نسعد برؤية مداخلاتك دائما فلا تطيلي الغيبة

----------


## atefhelal

*تغيبت عن المنتدى غيابا كاملا لمدة ثلاثة أيام .. ومررت مرورا سريعا كالغياب ليومين سابقين عليهم ..

كنت مدعوا لندوة عبارة عن حلقة نقاشية فى مائدة مستديرة Round Table حضرها وزراء سابقين مثل الدكتور سلطان وزير الإقتصاد السابق ومحمد عبد الوهاب وزير الصناعة الأسبق ورؤساء وزارة سابقين مثل الدكتور عبد العزيز حجازى رئيس وزراء مصر أيام حرب أكتوبر 1973 ، وحضرها أعضاء بمجلس الشورى وأعضاء بمجلس الشعب ، وحضرها خبراء فى موارد مصر كنت أحدهم ...

كانت الندوة تركز على بعض المشروعات التى تم تسميتها بالمشرعات القومية .. حيث تم ضخ أموال بالمليارات من أموال الشعب وعرقه فيها ولم تحقق أهدافها ، بل وفشل بعضها تماما وتقرر إدخالها غرفة الإنعاش دون جدوى ...

كانت الندوة تناقش كيفية صنع القرار وكيفية اتخاذ القرار بمصر بالنسبة لتلك المشرعات  وبالنسبة لأشياء أخرى مصيرية  .. وتعرض البعض لذلك بطريقة أكاديمية مملة ...

كنت متحدثا رئيسيا فى واحد من موضوعات الندوة .. ومن الصعب عرض حتى أهم ماتم قوله فى تلك الندوة المغلقة عليكم فى تلك المشاركة ..

ولكن المداخلة التى يمكن أن تتلاءم مع الموضوع المطروح الحالى الجديد القديم الذى أحياه مشكورا كل من الأخ الفاضل حمادو والأخت الفاضلة نانيس أنى قلت فى الندوة :

"لم آتى هنا لكى أتلقى درسا أكاديميا فى صنع القرار أو اتخاذ القرار ، وكان يجب علينا أن نركز فى الإجابة على السؤال : ماهو الحد الأدنى من مواصفات الشخص المؤهل لإتخاذ القرار فى مصر بالنسبة للمشروعات القومية مع اختلاف تلك المشروعات فى أهدافها ..  وماهى الجهة المسئولة عن رقابة قراراته وضمان عدم انحرافها ، وماهى الجهة المسئولة عن محاسبته على الأقل أدبيا لضمان تحمله لمسئولية قراراته ...فلا نقول كما يقول الدراويش : يكفى أنه سوف يكون مسئولا أمام التاريخ أو أمام الله  .. ثم ماهو تعريف المشروع القومى الذى أظنه يجب أن يكون متعلقا بمصلحة القوم أى الشعب ، فيجب عرضه مقدما على الشعب وعلى كل التيارات الفكرية التى تعمل على ساحة العمل الوطنى  لكى يتفهمه الشعب  فيتحمس له ويدعمه بالرأى والجهد ويشارك به على الأقل وجدانيا .. 
أما إهمال الشعب وتهميشه فى أمور هى من صميم أموره ومصلحته ، فهو الكارثة التى نعيشها حاليا ... !!

والعجيب أن الحاضرين اتفقوا على ضرورة تداول السلطة وتجديد الدماء .. وقال أحدهم : تصوروا أن رئيس قسم بمصلحة حكومية ظل رئيسا لهذا القسم  لربع قرن ، وفاته دور الترقى لمنصب أعلى وفاته عقاب الفصل من الخدمة .. فحتى لو كانت وظيفته هى أعلى وظيفة فى السلم الإدارى فماذا يمكن لهذا الموظف أن يعطيه بعد ربع قرن .. لاأظن أنه سوف يعطى شيئا بل سوف يأخذ القسم الذى يترأسه لمرحلته وهى مرحلة العجز والشيخوخة قبل رحيله الأخير المحتوم ... !! *

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> كنت مدعوا لندوة عبارة عن حلقة نقاشية فى مائدة مستديرة Round Table حضرها وزراء سابقين مثل الدكتور سلطان وزير الإقتصاد السابق ومحمد عبد الوهاب وزير الصناعة الأسبق ورؤساء وزارة سابقين مثل الدكتور عبد العزيز حجازى رئيس وزراء مصر أيام حرب أكتوبر 1973 ، وحضرها أعضاء بمجلس الشورى وأعضاء بمجلس الشعب ، وحضرها خبراء فى موارد مصر كنت أحدهم ...
> 
> كانت الندوة تركز على بعض المشروعات التى تم تسميتها بالمشرعات القومية .. حيث تم ضخ أموال بالمليارات من أموال الشعب وعرقه فيها ولم تحقق أهدافها ، بل وفشل بعضها تماما وتقرر إدخالها غرفة الإنعاش دون جدوى ...
> 
> كانت الندوة تناقش كيفية صنع القرار وكيفية اتخاذ القرار بمصر بالنسبة لتلك المشرعات  وبالنسبة لأشياء أخرى مصيرية  .. وتعرض البعض لذلك بطريقة أكاديمية مملة ...
> 
> كنت متحدثا رئيسيا فى واحد من موضوعات الندوة .. ومن الصعب عرض حتى أهم ماتم قوله فى تلك الندوة المغلقة عليكم فى تلك المشاركة ..
> 
> ...


صدقت و احسنت استاذنا الفاضل المهندس عاطف

كنت حتى وقت قريب اتصور ان الثبات و الاستقرار لمدة طويلة شيء جيد و لكن اتضح لي ان الثبات و الاستقرار (بفرض وجودهما) يدفعان المرء (و المجتمع ) للرضا بالأمر الواقع ايا كان هذا الواقع 

و من يحقق مكاسب من ثبات الوضع فمن البديهي ان يكون الاستقرار من اولياته حيث ان اي تغيير يهدد مكاسبه في الصميم

و الثبات و الاستقرار يضيع على الفرد (و على المجتمع) فرص النمو و الترقي و التقدم و المنافسة و بدلا من ذلك يترسخ في الفرد و المجموع الخوف من التغيير و الاستسلام للواقع ايا كانت مرارته و تصبح الدعوة للتغيير بمثابة دعوة للفوضى من وجهة نظر اصحاب المكاسب في حين انها دعوة للحياة من وجهة نظر من يدركون ان التغيير شيء حتمي و أنه من الأفضل السعي إليه و محاولة تشكيله و استئناسه بدلا من انتظاره ليأتي بكيفية مجهولة قد تكون هي الفوضى بعينها حتى و لو حاول بعض المستفيدين تسميتها "بالفوضى الخلاقة"

و لست ادري لماذا يذكرني موضوع الثبات و التغيير هذا بطبائع الاستبداد

----------


## إيهاب احمد

:36 3 11:  :36 3 11:  :36 3 11:

----------


## فاضــل

> 


 
 :36 3 11:   :36 4 13:   :36 3 11:

----------


## قلم رصاص

> أعزائي
> 
> حوار دار بيني و بين نفسي أولا .. ثم دار بيني و بين أحبة لي يهمهم ما يهمني و يشغلهم ما يشغلني .. و الحوار كان محوره حال أمتنا و ما هي عليه الآن 
> 
> و تبادر إلى الذهن الكثير من الأسئلة !!
> 
> أين الخطأ ؟
> 
> و ما أسبابه ؟
> ...



اولا اعترف انني لست مجاملا خصوصا لو كنت اقف مع الشخص المراد مجاملتة وجها لوجة

غالبا امدح الشخص واثني عليه في غيابة واجد صعوبة في خروج الكلمات لوكان امامي

ولكن احيانا يوجد  اشخاص يجبرو الانسان علي الخروج عن عادتة 

مايميز هذا المنتدي ويحببني فية هو سلامة ونقاء قلوب القائمين علية علي اعتبار انهم اولي امر

فهذا شيء جميل نفتقدة في كل المواقع حتي الدينية وهو ان يكون اولي الامر بهذة العقلية وهذة النية التي تجعل من الله رقيب 

اوحد علي كلماتهم

واذيدك من الشعر بيت

انني كنت يئست من المسميات المضللة 

مبارك لاتوجد فية اي بركة0 وسرور مشرع للكئابة0 والعدلي ابو الظلم 0 ونظيف حرامي سرق جيوب الناس 0 والشريف ماهو الي 

نجس رقص بنات مصر عرايا علي الفضائيات 0 

اخي الفاضل نادي بتاسيس حلف الفضول وتعالي نحيية بعد اندثاره (قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم دعيت الي حلف في 

الجاهلية لو دعيت الية في الاسلام لآجبتة الا وهو حلف الفضول)

وان نجعل بدايتة من هنا من هذا المنتدي

ومن ضمن اسس هذا الحلف هو رد المظالم ولو بالقوة من الظالم واعطاء الحق لصاحبة

وبما اني اعرف ان القوة مستبعدة فأقترح مكانها رد المظالم بالكلمة 

علي اعتبار انها مثل الجمعيات الاهلية او جمعيات حقوق الانسان ويكفينا من الاعضاء الاوفياء اعضاء هذا المنتدي

مجرد محاولة للسعادة ياعم فاضل0 اعمال الخير ومساعدة الناس خصوصا المظلومين لها فرحة في القلب لايضاهيها شيء


تحياتي لك يامحترم

----------


## فاضــل

> اولا اعترف انني لست مجاملا خصوصا لو كنت اقف مع الشخص المراد مجاملتة وجها لوجة
> 
> غالبا امدح الشخص واثني عليه في غيابة واجد صعوبة في خروج الكلمات لوكان امامي
> 
> ولكن احيانا يوجد اشخاص يجبرو الانسان علي الخروج عن عادتة 
> 
> مايميز هذا المنتدي ويحببني فية هو سلامة ونقاء قلوب القائمين علية علي اعتبار انهم اولي امر
> 
> فهذا شيء جميل نفتقدة في كل المواقع حتي الدينية وهو ان يكون اولي الامر بهذة العقلية وهذة النية التي تجعل من الله رقيب 
> ...


تحيات بمثلها .. أو بأحسن منها 

أكثر الله من محاولات السعادة .. و رزقها النجاح و الفلاح و الرشاد

شكرا قلم رصاص 

و لعل لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## نسمة أمل

بداية ، اسمحلي ان أهنئك لقدرتك على مسح شعور طالما 

انتباني بين صفحات هذا المنتدى *  الغربة * ، بارك الله يك و جزاك الله ألف خير ، أول مرة منذ زمن طويل 

أقرأ كلمة * أمة* و تكون تحمل بين طياتها فعلا معناها الحقيقي ، 

منذ فترة كنت أتسأل عن خطة تغيير ، و كانت الاجابات غريبة فعلا ، فالكل اعتقد انني اتحدث عن تغيير 

الأمة و الكل اتفق على صعوبة لا بل استحالت ذلك مع انني تعمدت الا أذكر ما نوع التغيير و تركته عاما 

لكن عندما قرأت موضوعك و ان كان رد على موضوع فهو فعلا موضوع مستقل و قد وفقت الى حد كبير 

جدا في التشخيص و وضع خطة للتغيير و لكن : 

رسمت خطة رائعة جدا و لكن الم تنسى أكبر جزء من الخطة؟؟؟ التنفيذ هو أكبر جزء من الخطة و الخطوة 

العملاقة في تنفيذ الخطة هي الخطوة الاولى 

ستقول لي ، التغيير ، ييتطلب تكاثف و يتطلب كذا  و كذا ...اتفق معك و لكن 

السؤال الذي يحيرني : لماذا لا نبدأ كل واحد على مستواه ؟؟؟؟ 

لاحظ نملك الكثير من الاداوت 

مثلا انت : مع انني لا اعرفك و لكن 

تملك قلما مميز ................مشرف بمنتدى * تملك وسيلة لايصال أفكارك *  .................. لك فكر مميز .................. وووووالخ 


انت فقط على سبيل المثال 

كل منا يمكل وسائل للتغيير 

جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك

----------


## فاضــل

وقتي الحالي لا يسمح لي إلا بمجرد الشكر يا نسمة الأمل 

أما الرد على ما ورد فيلزمه بعض السعة التي ارجو الله أن تتوفر سريعا 

و حتى العودة فلك خالص الشكر

----------


## فاضــل

> بداية ، اسمحلي ان أهنئك لقدرتك على مسح شعور طالما 
> 
> 
> 
> انتباني بين صفحات هذا المنتدى * الغربة * ، بارك الله يك و جزاك الله ألف خير ، أول مرة منذ زمن طويل  
> أقرأ كلمة * أمة* و تكون تحمل بين طياتها فعلا معناها الحقيقي ،


أهلا و سهلا بك .. و شكرا لتهنئتك مع التأمين على دعائك

افهم من جملتك الثانية أن هناك منتديات أخرى لا تشعرين فيها بالغربة لأنه يذكر فيها الأمة !!! .. ربما .. و لعلك تدلينا عليها حيث اني قلما اجد من يتحدث في هذا الشأن بعد أن تغلغلت القطرية و العصبية في نخاع الثقافة الحالية في معظم الأرجاء و قلما ينجو من تلك الطامة قطر من الأقطار أو منتدى من المنتديات 








> و قد وفقت الى حد كبير جدا في التشخيص و وضع خطة للتغيير و لكن : 
> 
> 
> 
> رسمت خطة رائعة جدا و لكن الم تنسى أكبر جزء من الخطة؟؟؟ التنفيذ هو أكبر جزء من الخطة و الخطوة  
> العملاقة في تنفيذ الخطة هي الخطوة الاولى  
> ستقول لي ، التغيير ، ييتطلب تكاثف و يتطلب كذا و كذا ...اتفق معك و لكن  
> السؤال الذي يحيرني : لماذا لا نبدأ كل واحد على مستواه ؟؟؟؟


قراءة مدققة بعض الشيء في الموضوع كانت تجيبك عن هذا السؤال 

انظري معي 




> و من أين تبدأ هذه الإيجابية؟





> - من كل من يقرأ
> - من كل من يفهم
> - من كل يعي
> - من كل من لدي أمنية التغيير
> - من كل من لديه رغبة التغيير
> - من كل من لديه عزيمة التغيير
> - من كل من لدية قدرة التغيير


البداية هنا رغم أنها اشمل و أعم كثيرا مما لو قلت فليبدأ كل بنفسه إلا انها في نفس الوقت تبين و تفصل و تستحث كل من لديه أي قدر من الرغبة أو القدرة على التغيير .. و على ذلك فإذا بدأ كل بنفسه فذلك يدخل ضمن دعوتي هنا و ليس غائبا عنها او متجاهلا لها أو ناسيا لها 





> لاحظ نملك الكثير من الاداوت  
> مثلا انت : مع انني لا اعرفك و لكن  
> تملك قلما مميز ................مشرف بمنتدى * تملك وسيلة لايصال أفكارك * .................. لك فكر مميز .................. وووووالخ  
> انت فقط على سبيل المثال  
> كل منا يمكل وسائل للتغيير  
> 
> جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك


و هذا بالضبط ما افعله هنا .. و يجسده هذا الموضوع 

فأنا اسخر قلمي لخدمة قضايا الأمة لعل صوتي يبلغ احدا فيسمع و يعي و يعمل 

و رب مبلغ اوعى من سامع 

أشكر لك حضورك و شعورك و دعاءك .. و ادعو لك بمثل ما دعوت لي و زيادة

و تذكيرا بالتغيير و إرشادا له أعيد اقتطاف هذه الفقرة من الموضوع الأساسي

إذا إلى سؤال جوهري .. ماذا تعني الإيجابية؟

الإجابة على صورة مقارنة بين الناجحين و الفاشلين و اٌقرأوا جيدا:

الناجحون: يهدفون لتحقيق النجاح
الفاشلون: يهدفون إلى تجنب الفشل

الناجحون: يهدفون لنتائج عملية
الفاشلون: يهدفون لمصالح شخصية

الناجحون: يطورون أنفسهم بمساعدة الآخرين على النجاح
الفاشلون: ينقدون الآخرين فقط ليشعروا بالنشوة

الناجحون: يتكلمون حلولا و يمشون أفعالا
الفاشلون: يتحدثون عن المشاكل و لا يفعلون شيئا

الناجحون: يعملون حسب الأولويات
الفاشلون: ليس لديهم وقت ليفعلوا "ما لا" يحلوا لهم

الناجحون: يقتحمون الخوف
الفاشلون: يتوقفون عندما تصل الأمور إلى الجد

الناجحون: يرون الفشل "نجاحا" لم يتحقق
الفاشلون: يرون النجاح "فشلا" و لكن مختلف

و أخيرا فالنجاح يتطلب الكثير من العمل في حين أن الفشل لا يلزمه أي مجهود على الإطلاق.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع

لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## قلب مصر

فاضل .....
ما أجمل موضوعاتك وثراء نقاشها
دمت لنا قلما مبدعا  :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )


رفع الله قدرك يا استاذ سيد و شكر لك

----------


## فاضــل

> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع*
> 
> *لجنة تحكيم حورس*


بل أنا من يتوجب عليه الشكر أخي الكريم 

أعانكم الله و سدد خطاكم و شكر لكم جهدكم و ثقل به موازين حسناتكم

----------


## فاضــل

> فاضل .....
> ما أجمل موضوعاتك وثراء نقاشها
> دمت لنا قلما مبدعا


أدام الله لك حسن النظر و حسن القراءة و حسن الفقه و حسن الوعي يا قلب مصر النابض

و ثراء النقاش يرجع الفضل فيه للمناقشين الذين يتوجب علي إعادة شكرهم هنا

شكر الله لك طيب منطقك و حسن حضورك دائما 

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الف مبروك يا فاضل حورس 2010 الفضي

و يا رب يسعدك و في نجاح على طول ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

*الف مبروك اخى العزيز*

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا فاضل
الحقيقة أنا موش عارفة أقولك ايه
انت موضوعاتك وفكرك خارج المنافسة
وأنا بعتبر الفوز دا علشان بس روحك تكون موجودة معانا 
تلك الروح العادلة التى تشتهر بها وبسماحتها
تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل الناس العاددية لديها أسئلة تبحث عن إجابات
أما أنت يا فاضل
فلديك إجابات تبحث عن سائل
1000 مبروك يا فاضل حصولك على وسام التميز من حورس
بل ألف مبروك لوسام حورس على إقترانه بإسمك
لا أكل أبدا من ذكر مكانتك عندى
فأنت أحب أعضاء المنتدى إلى قلبى
وأنت أهم صديق إكتسبته هنا
أشكرك على كل ما تعلمته منك
وأشكرك على كل موضوع كتبته
أو فكرة ناقشتها
أو مفاهيم صححتها
أتمنى أن أراك دائما فى أحسن حال
وأتمنى أن يجمعنا الله ولم لا ونحن قد تجمعنا على حبه
كل الحب والود والتقدير لك يا حبيبى د.سعيد
 ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مبارك أخى العزيز فاضل

الوسام الفضي

أمنياتى بدوام التميز والإبداع*

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الفاضل  "فاضــل"

ألف مبروك على إجاباتك الباحثة عن السائلين
فوزها بفضية حورس
مع تمنياتى بالفوز الدائم فى كل المجالات
دمت بكل خير

----------


## kethara

*أخى القدير فاضل

امضينا وقت أكثر من رائع بين طيات
تلك الاجابات الى تبحث عن اسئلة
تعجبنى كثيرا طريقة تعاطيك مع الأمور
دام النجاح حليفك اخى
مبارك الفوز

*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
ومن نجاح الى نجاح انشا الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
موضوعك ممتع ويستحق الفوز
أشكركم ودمتم بخيرمبروك يا استاذ فاضل*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أخى الحبيب الغالى فاضل  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك أ/ فاضل

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك الفوز اخي الحبيب 
فاضل ..انت دائما في الصدراه 
فوق التكريمات ..وفوق الجوائز 
واجابات تبحث عن سائل 
خير مثال لما اعني 
فقط يكفينا حضورك وتواجدك 

دائم التوفيق اخي 
وزادك من علمه وفضله

----------


## فراشة

*ألف مبروك أخي الكريم فاضل

الجائزة المستحقة

وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله

خالص تقديري
*

----------


## فاضــل

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


الشكر و التقدير حق لكل من شارك في هذه الاحتفالية الرائعة و خصوصا من تحملوا العبء الأكبر من لجنة التحكيم و الاعداد و المتابعة 

شكرا جزيلا لكم 

 :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك يا فاضل حورس 2010 الفضي
> 
> و يا رب يسعدك و في نجاح على طول ان شاء الله
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا بوكي

تهنئة اقدرها و أشكرها و ابادلك مثلها أو أكثر

و أدعو الله أن يجيب دعائك و أن يوكل لك ملكا يدعو لك بمثل ما دعوت لي ..

و معذرة للتأخير في الرد فقد كنت على سفر 

شكرا جزيلا

 :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> *الف مبروك اخى العزيز*


الله يبارك فيك و يعزك أخي الكريم 

شكرا جزيلا

 :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> ألف مبروك يا فاضل
> الحقيقة أنا موش عارفة أقولك ايه
> انت موضوعاتك وفكرك خارج المنافسة
> وأنا بعتبر الفوز دا علشان بس روحك تكون موجودة معانا 
> تلك الروح العادلة التى تشتهر بها وبسماحتها
> تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا ندى
أنت لست في حاجة لأن تقولي شيئا فأنا أعرف جيدا ما تودين قوله و يكفيني أن اعرف ذلك 
ابادلك التهنئة بمثلها او باحسن منها
و اشكر لك كلماتك المعبرة على بساطتها 

تحية بمثلها أو بأحسن منها 
و تقدير بتقدير يكافئه أو يزيد
و الشكر زيادة
 :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> كل الناس العاددية لديها أسئلة تبحث عن إجابات
> أما أنت يا فاضل
> فلديك إجابات تبحث عن سائل
> 1000 مبروك يا فاضل حصولك على وسام التميز من حورس
> بل ألف مبروك لوسام حورس على إقترانه بإسمك
> لا أكل أبدا من ذكر مكانتك عندى
> فأنت أحب أعضاء المنتدى إلى قلبى
> وأنت أهم صديق إكتسبته هنا
> أشكرك على كل ما تعلمته منك
> ...


الله يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب أحمد

يعلم الله مكانتك عندي و التي هي بمنزلة الأخ في الدم بل تزيد

فرب اخ لك في الدم ليس لك يد في اختيار أن يكون أخاك

في حين أنه ربما يكون لك أخا تختاره و تكون منزلته عندك فوق منزلة أخوة الدم و أنت عندي كذلك

التهنئة أنت أحق بها و أهلها

و من أراد أن يرى نموذجا واقعيا حيا للجدية و التفاني و الإتقان فلينظر إليك

و ما موضوعك الفائز بالذهب إلا مثال حي على ذلك 

تهنئة من صميم القلب .. و شكر من عميق الفؤاد 

و أدام الله لنا الحب فيه و التعاون على طاعته و في مرضاته 

 :f2:   :f2:  :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> *مبارك أخى العزيز فاضل
> 
> الوسام الفضي
> 
> أمنياتى بدوام التميز والإبداع*


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك أخي العزيز وجدي

شكر الله لك 

و أمنيات بمثلها و زيادة عليها أن يمن الله عليك بالسعادة و راحة البال

----------


## فاضــل

> أخى الفاضل "فاضــل"
> 
> ألف مبروك على إجاباتك الباحثة عن السائلين
> فوزها بفضية حورس
> مع تمنياتى بالفوز الدائم فى كل المجالات
> دمت بكل خير


بارك الله فيك و أكرمك و أعزك أختي العزيزة داوداو

و شكر الله طيب تهنئتك و كريم امنياتك

أدام الله لك حسن الخلق و جمال الحضور و كريم العطاء 

شكرا جزيلا

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> *أخى القدير فاضل*
> 
> 
> *امضينا وقت أكثر من رائع بين طيات*
> *تلك الاجابات الى تبحث عن اسئلة*
> *تعجبنى كثيرا طريقة تعاطيك مع الأمور*
> *دام النجاح حليفك اخى*
> *مبارك الفوز* 
> 
> **


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك أختي العزيزة قيثارة
الشكر حق لكم على الوقت و الجهد الذي بذلتموه .. و مزيد من الشكر يسعى إليكم على تهنئتكم الكريمة 
الروعة تكمن في حسن التلقي .. فلو كتب كاتب بماء الذهب و لم يكن لتلقي هذا الذهب من نصيب فما فائدة الذهب إذن .. في حين لو كتب كاتب كلمات تحرى فيها الصدق قدر استطاعته و لاقت قبولا عند من قرأها - بل و متعة ايضا - فذلك يحسب لمن قام بالتلقي فهو من أعطى للمكتوب قيمة .. و أنتم قد فعلتم فالشكر لكم

شكر الله لكم و اجزل شكركم و عطاءكم 

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> الف مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
> ومن نجاح الى نجاح ان شاء الله


الله يبارك فيك و يعزك يا سمر

أشكر لك تهنئتك و أدعو الله لك بكل التوفيق دائما 

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## فاضــل

> *مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
> موضوعك ممتع ويستحق الفوز
> أشكركم ودمتم بخيرمبروك يا استاذ فاضل*


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك أستاذنا العزيز استاذ سيد
المتعة تتمثل في جميل حضوركم و حسن استقبالكم 
شكر الله لك و أوسع لك من فضله و افاض عليك من رحمته
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> 
> 
> 
>  أخى الحبيب الغالى فاضل 
> 
> ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 
> 
> مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 
> ...


أخي الحبيب و القريب : اشرف

شكر الله لك تهنئتك الرقيقة العميقة 

و أفاض عليك من فضله و أوسعك بكرمه 

و جعلك دائما مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر

و أدام عليك نعمة التذكير بالله فبذلك تكون من خير الأصحاب .. من إذا رأيته ذكّرك بالله 

اسعد برؤيتك دائما 

و فقك الله و اسبغ عليك نعمه 

 :f2:   :f2:  :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> 
> ألف مبرووووك أ/ فاضل
> 
> *


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا إيمان

و تهنئة بمثلها . أو باحسن منها فمبارك عليك الذهب 

و يمكنك زيادة المساحة المخصصة للأوسمة فأنت فعلا تستحقينها على كثرتها 

اشكر لك طيب حضورك و أقدر لك ذلك و أبادلك التهنئة 

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> الف مبروك الفوز اخي الحبيب 
> فاضل ..انت دائما في الصدراه 
> فوق التكريمات ..وفوق الجوائز 
> واجابات تبحث عن سائل 
> خير مثال لما اعني 
> فقط يكفينا حضورك وتواجدك 
> 
> دائم التوفيق اخي 
> وزادك من علمه وفضله


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك أخي العزيز محمد

أنت تنظر بعين المحب لذا ترى ما تراه من مدخل الحب 

أبادلك حبا بحب و تقديرا بتقدير 

اشكر لك إطراءك الذي أراك قد بالغت فيه مبالغة المحب 

و أدام الله لنا الحب فيه و التعاون على طاعته و في مرضاته 

كل الود و وافر التقدير 


 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> *ألف مبروك أخي الكريم فاضل
> 
> الجائزة المستحقة
> 
> وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله
> 
> خالص تقديري
> *


الله يبارك فيك يا فراشة المنتدى الزاهية

و أبادلك تهنئة بمثلها أو بأكبر منها 

و اشكر لك طيب حضورك 

بارك الله فيك و لك و عليك 

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

و حيث اني قد شرعت في الرد على هذا الموضوع بمجرد عودتي من السفر و دون معرفة نتائج حورس ابناء مصر 2010 فقد رأيت من خلال توقيعات بعض المشاركين أوسمة الفور فلفت ذلك انتباهي و لكن بالتاكيد فهناك من فاز ممن شاركوا هنا دون أن يظهر ذلك في توقيعه لذا أتوجه بعظيم التهنئة لكل من شارك هنا و حالفه التوفيق بالفوز بأحد أوسمة التميز لهذا العام فأنتم اهل لها و تستحقونها 

و أدام الله لنا الاجتماع على ما يحب و يرضى 

مع وافر الشكر و مزيد التقدير للجميع 

و تهنئة لجميع ابناء مصر 

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الف الف مبروك أ/ فاضل

ودايما يارب التميز حليفك ...*

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> 
> الف الف مبروك أ/ فاضل
> 
> ودايما يارب التميز حليفك ...*


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك و يعزك أختي العزيزة هالة

و الشكر لك على وجه الخصوص على اللمسات الفنية التي اصبحت تميز مسابقة حورس 

و شكر مماثل لكل لجنة التحكيم و الإعداد و المتابعة فجهدكم مقدر و مشكور 

 :f2:

----------

